

India Re-criminalizes Homosexuality - manglav
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-india-25329067?SThisFB

======
greenyoda
Previous discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6886136](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6886136)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6887709](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6887709)

~~~
manglav
whoops, sorry about that. If I could delete I would. Please ignore.

